# Who Ordered This? Vancouver



## whydontu (Nov 7, 2022)

The end of the world. Snow in Vancouver on Nov 7th


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 7, 2022)

We got it too in Victoria. Coming down pretty good.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 8, 2022)

Do you guys need us to send you snow shovels?! We’re here for you in these trying times!


----------



## StevSmar (Nov 8, 2022)

Our first snowfall started out as rain, then freezing rain, then lots of swearing with cleat‘s on my boots.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 8, 2022)

Out here in SK. we also got rain, lots of rain finally, then snow then cold. Frickken highways were not fun Sunday evening coming home from Swift Current. What happened to global warming, my arthritic joints were looking forward to that.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 8, 2022)

My backyard was white this morning when I woke up this morning.  Just frost, but it wont be long now.  Calling for flurries on Sunday.  Guess I'll be slinging winter tires on the weekend.


----------



## terry_g (Nov 8, 2022)

Almost no one in Vancouver runs snow tires or knows how to drive in the snow.
This snow is going to cost the provincial insurance company millions.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 8, 2022)

terry_g said:


> Almost no one in Vancouver runs snow tires or knows how to drive in the snow.
> This snow is going to cost the provincial insurance company millions.


That’s the difference between wet snow and the dry stuff we have here yours might as well be ice.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 8, 2022)

Tom O said:


> That’s the difference between wet snow and the dry stuff we have here yours might as well be ice.


Yup. I grew up in Alberta, and lived down East for a few years. Definitely know snow and thought I knew how to drive in snow.
Snow here on the island at least is a completely different thing. It is like porridge and as soon as the temp drops it's ice. Driving in it requires a completely different skill set.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 8, 2022)

Once in Victoria I went around a corner and took out a wooden sign post well the Esquimalt Police car was coming down the road so I flagged him down and was told it was too much paperwork and to just jam it together because someone else will hit it.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 10, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Do you guys need us to send you snow shovels?! We’re here for you in these trying times!


Only if you can come show us to use it! lol


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 10, 2022)

Okay, so I got my .doc changed over to a pdf. 
Victoria guys have probably seen this but it's so close to the truth it hurts.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 10, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Only if you can come show us to use it! lol


Not a word of a lie, friend of mine hauls concrete, this one jobsite the foreman had a new hire. Young guy. The foreman politely asked him to grab a shovel and clean out the trench, loose rocks or what have you, so the concrete pipe would lay level. Kid looked at him and said “sure, but what’s a shovel?” 

The foreman took him to the tool trailer, grabbed him one, 10 minutes later there’s still not much happening in the trench. Foreman walked back over, the kids standing there looking at the shovel, unsure of how to use it


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 10, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> Not a word of a lie, friend of mine hauls concrete, this one jobsite the foreman had a new hire. Young guy. The foreman politely asked him to grab a shovel and clean out the trench, loose rocks or what have you, so the concrete pipe would lay level. Kid looked at him and said “sure, but what’s a shovel?”
> 
> The foreman took him to the tool trailer, grabbed him one, 10 minutes later there’s still not much happening in the trench. Foreman walked back over, the kids standing there looking at the shovel, unsure of how to use it


How on earth did the kid get hired?


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 10, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> How on earth did the kid get hired?


He had a pulse and a pair of work boots


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 10, 2022)

My cousin was an engineering prof at BCIT, he told me that they had to put together a special lesson for students on the workings of a gate valve. 
I guess if you live in an inner city apartment all your life knowledge of the real world can be limited. Doesn't make the stories any less funny.


----------

